# Picture: Algae bloom or bacterial bloom?



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

kinda white-ish.. i've read that some people's white bloom turns green. Mine's been white for a week now.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

İt may be a bacterial bloom IMO. How old is the tank? Did you make any massive changes in the tank (uprooting, stirring, cleaning,...)?


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

the tank is about 3 months old ... but i just added jobes plant spikes to the substrate about 2 weeks ago, so i guess that's why its getting white?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> 130w 6500k, KL substrate, 4.3 WPG!
> DIY Yeast CO2
> Jobes Spikes


I think you may be looking at the problem right there. High light, diy CO2, new tank and Jobes. If I was a betting man, I'd wager green water's a coming, along with some other algaes. Seriously, with diy CO2 it's difficult to obtain high constant CO2 levels, and you have a lot of light there. Some folks use Jobe's, but when the day comes you uproot/replant, it can create some major headaches. Flourish tabs are a much better choice, imo.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

i'll attempt the willow method then  now to find one...


----------

